# Retractable Fountain Pen



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've had a customer request a pen like this http://www.nibs.com/PilotVanishingPointLacquer.htm Has anyone tried this?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 10, 2010)

For most home shops, it is nearly impossible.  The biggest challenge is that the internal mechanism requires a recessed double-helical structure to support the auto-opening and closing of the cap while also controlling the extension and retraction of the nib/filler subassembly.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 10, 2010)

That's what I thought. Seemed above my league at this point. I have a customer who was wondering if it could be done.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 10, 2010)

It can be done.  Here's an expired patent you could follow.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 10, 2010)

Hasn't Butch already made a design for a retractable FP?

I don't think it would be too difficult to use either a click mech or a twist mech. You'd just have to be careful with your measurements as I think a twist mech like that from a Cigar only extends about 4.3mm.
I would be more concerned about drips of ink on clothing or drying out.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 10, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> It can be done. Here's an expired patent you could follow.


 

How in the hell does he find all this s----  um  stuff.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 10, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Hasn't Butch already made a design for a retractable FP?
> 
> I don't think it would be too difficult to use either a click mech or a twist mech. You'd just have to be careful with your measurements as I think a twist mech like that from a Cigar only extends about 4.3mm.
> I would be more concerned about drips of ink on clothing or drying out.


Steven - The drying out issue is why you can't simply have a retractable nib/filler assembly. It has to also have a coordinated capping mechanism which seals the housing. But if anyone can do it, you probably can! Oh!  One more issue.  It's a click pen. 

And Roy, I love my Namiki Vanishing Point collection. At one point I wondered if I could steal their idea. Turns out the patent has expired, so I MAY steal the idea, but I CAN'T perform the work!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, after explaining to the customer that this was something beyond my shop ability he asked if I knew anyone who might be up to it. Soooooo is there anyone up to it? If you are, please PM me and I can give this customer your contact info.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

It wasn't me that made the retractable cigar FP , I think it was Mudpuppie but he didn't address the sealing issue . I had been playing with the design but wasn't sure about how to seal the nib inside . I now see I was on the right track , Thanks Lou , it is doable but would take more work then it would be worth , to sell , but I may still play with the design .


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's a pic from the patent ...


----------



## glycerine (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, I think anyone who's willing to do it would charge more than what a vanishing point costs anyway.  Why don't they just buy the vanishing point pen?  Or you could by one and turn a new body for it... if that's legal.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

I wouldn't do it to sell , the VP is a quarter of the price I would have to sell it for . I do love a challenge though so I may try when I have some free time just to see if I could do it .


----------



## btboone (Jun 11, 2010)

I did one. I found the trick to making the mechanism work was dialing in the helical angle. Too steep of an angle would cause extra friction and lock it up.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 13, 2010)

How did you get around the problem of sealing the nib when retracted Bruce ?


----------



## btboone (Jun 14, 2010)

There was a trap door.  Things were very tight, and the door had to be printed then cast in order to still have room for the spring.  The Japanese ones have very thin nibs, so there is a lot of room around them for the garage door.  The challenge is to both get a good seal and not cause undue friction.  It's a very tough design problem that takes fancy parts all working together to solve.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 15, 2010)

It's out ogf my league but could you use the tip of a bladder and cut an "X" in it? thie nib would push through and the flaps would close back when retracted. I've been looking at the pilot refill at Colorado Pen Direct for a while now.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 22, 2010)

That's kinda what I was thinking.  You need a flap door with a spring to pull the door closed.  That is beyond me at this point in time.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 23, 2010)

I use a Namiki retractable fountain pen.  It has a small flap of what appears to be rubber, not metal.  It does not look very easy to replicate.  It is a great design and the ink does not dry out.  I have been using it for almost 20 years and it always works beautifully and the nib is very sweet writing.  You can use either a ink insert and use any ink you want or it uses rotring cartridges.  I think that if you could find a broken one and take it apart.  I look for them a lot, but don't find them.  Namiki makes beautiful pens.


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 23, 2010)

well I have to say that you don't count mr. Boone. as Lou said " for most shops " You and the skiprat are in a different place when it comes to pens. sickening, just sickening I tell you!!   You guys and your fancy shmansy pen making brains!!


----------

